# need some help finding...



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Capita Stairmaster 152 (or 148)
Technine Team E-Man or Goon Town 149.5
Stepchild Corporate 148

If you can find one, a Capita Horrorscope 148 or 152


----------



## rraguilar09 (Jan 6, 2009)

alright man thanks... really like that horrorscope! that board is sick! have you rode that one?


----------

